# Diagrama de tv Haier Leader Modelo L39F6 LED



## Rodolfo Grimaldo

Por favor si me ayudan con el diagrama de este tv u alguno parecido, es que tiene un transistorcito de superficie, el Q01 en la tarje digital, con el diagrama me es mas facil estudiar este modelo, gracias amigos.


----------



## D@rkbytes

Unos pocos segundos de búsqueda en Google:
Elektrotanya for electronics experts
HAIER L39F6


----------



## Rodolfo Grimaldo

Saludos, no me sirvieron los diagramas para éste modelo,,  bueno muchas bendiciones.

Ésta es la foto del transistor fet que se dañó.


----------



## D@rkbytes

No creo que sea un FET, seguramente es un MOSFET canal N, pero siempre hay que verificarlo.
Si no se cuenta con el esquema, tan solo basta con ver hacia donde está conectado el terminal Drain.
Yo suelo reemplazarlos por cualquier otro genérico.

Edit.
Viendo el esquema y por la posición en la tarjeta, tal vez se trate de esta etapa y es un MOSFET canal P (AO3407)
Parece ser el que controla el voltaje para la tarjeta T-CON del panel LCD. (Interruptor)


----------



## Rodolfo Grimaldo

Si, es como tu dices, es un suiche, lo puentie de surtidor a drenador y trabaja muy bien asi, tratare de conseguir ese mosfet, muchas gracias amigo. saludos y bendiciones.


----------



## D@rkbytes

No todo es así de simple, un reemplazo no significa que se solucione la falla.
En este caso hay que verificar que se cumpla la condición de encendido.
O sea, comprobar que en la base de Q110 exista un voltaje positivo que logre activar a Q101 con un voltaje negativo.

Si ya está comprobado que ese MOSFET está dañado por medición, vale como posible solución su reemplazo.


----------



## Rodolfo Grimaldo

Saludos, el Mosfet está  reventado, y pues en otro tv similar hice medición de voltajes y trabajando bien, en el drenador hay 12 voltios y en el surtidor 12 voltios, y pues le coloqué una resistencia de 1 Ohm de drenador a surtidor y así el tv trabaja bien, estoy en busca de ese Mosfet, pero aqui en Venezuela es un poco dificil esos componentes.

Sabes que no consigo ese Mosfet, yo le coloqué una resistencia de 3 Ohms de drenador a surtidor y asi está trabajando bien, que me recomiendas tu ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Un PNP no andaría ahí  ?


----------



## Rodolfo Grimaldo

es que es un mosfet y tratare de buscar uno de las mismas caracteristicas


----------



## D@rkbytes

Sí andaría con un PNP, pero obviamente va a tener mayor calentamiento, así que hay que ponerle uno que soporte el doble de corriente.
Incluso hasta se puede usar un TO-220 con encapsulado plástico y por medio de cables se fija a la misma lamina del TV.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Un Darlington , o soldarle alguna resistencia tipo 5k en paralelo con R121


----------



## Rodolfo Grimaldo

Tratare de conseguir el mosfet, y si no lo consigo, tendre que hacerle eso,,


----------



## analogico

por la función que cumple no es necesaria tanta precisión
un mosfet similar debería  funcioanar


----------



## Rodolfo Grimaldo

Tratare de conseguir una similar


----------



## Jiomar Herrera

necesito el digrama de este tv


----------



## Jones66ex

Mira a ver si es este pues los hay con otros chassis


----------



## axelson

Buenas tarde por fa*vor* si me pueden ayudar. Necesito saber el código del Q02 de la placa Cvb39004 Cv59h-gpw que es un l39f6 la cual no sé cuál transistor es por qué se me perdió y no consigo el diagrama eléctrico.


----------



## D@rkbytes

axelson dijo:


> Necesito saber el código del Q02 de la placa Cvb39004




Adjunto el manual de servicio.


----------

